# bamberg-heiligenstadt



## k18 (16. April 2007)

hallo bamberger

komm aus der nähe vo bamberg(oberhaid) und möcht ma tour in die fränkische(heiligenstadt) machen!weiß aber net welchen weg ich am besten fahren soll !habt ihr an tipp für mich?und welche karte benutzt ihr?

mfg k18


----------



## Didi123 (17. April 2007)

Theroetisch brauchst da gar keine Karte, in Heiligenstadt sind 3 MTB Routen ausgeschildert, die Karten kann man dort anfordern, sind glaub' kostenlos...
Ansonsten ist die Fritsch Wanderkarte in der Fränkischen nie verkehrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (17. April 2007)

Man braucht eigentlich keine Karten. Ich fahre die drei MTB Routen gerne. Sind einwandfrei beschildert. Startpunkt ist der Parkplatz am See in Heiligenstadt. Die Touren sind enifach super. 

sollte ich mal wieder fahren. Meine Lieblingstour ist die Route 1 Geisberg


----------



## k18 (17. April 2007)

danke für eure tipps!werd in den nächsten wochen auf jeden fall ma hin fahren und die tour 1 fahren!

mfg k18


----------



## Roberino (18. April 2007)

*grins* freu dich auf die Tour, vorallem kurz nach dem Start in Heiligenstadt, kommt ein kurzer aber knackiger anstieg von rund 23 - 25% auf Asphalt. Der macht echt Spaß ;-)


----------



## Frankenbiker (18. April 2007)

Ja, Asphalt ist echt geil!


----------



## Roberino (19. April 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Ja, Asphalt ist echt geil!


Der Anstieg ist grad mal 100 Meter. Ansonsten gibts auf den Touren schon recht viel Asphalt. Ich schätze mal so 30%. Rest ist Schotter, Wald und Wiesenwege.


----------



## lowisbmx (19. April 2007)

bin neulich mal zur friesener warte gefahren, da stößt man gelegentlich auf die wegweiser dieser routen. sind aber alles so breite geschotterte wege, waldautobahn würde ich sagen, nichts aufregendes. sind da singletrails auch dabei?


----------



## Ben1000 (19. April 2007)

Fahr doch Oberhaid - Hallstadt - Gundelsheim - Memmelsdorf - Meedensdorf - Kremmelsdorf - Wanderweg rotes Kreuz über Stammberg nach Neudorf - in Neudorf Main Donau Wanderweg (MD Gekennzeichnet) bis nach Heiligenstadt.

Karte: Fritsch Wanderkarte. Braucht man meines erachtens unbedingt, wenn man sich nicht so auskennt.


----------



## Didi123 (19. April 2007)

^^

Nicht viele...
Ich bin zwei Runden z.T. mal gefahren, sind echt nicht so prickelnd.
Für Auswärtige wie mich ist die Beschilderung halt nicht schlecht, weil man nicht an jeder Abzweigung auf die Karte glotzen muss, aber eigtl. sind die Touren eher langweilig.

Ich hab' die Routen als JPGs, kannst ja mal mit einer Wanderkarte abgleichen, dann kannst Du dir evtl. ein besseres Bild davon machen...


----------



## Roberino (23. April 2007)

Moin,
werde die Route 1 am Freitag, 27.04., fahren. Start in Heiligenstadt zwischen 9 und 10 am Parkplatz zum See. 

Wer sich mit anhängen möchte, ist gerne willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mabi (24. April 2007)

Deine 203mm Bremsscheiben kannste bei der Runde gleich wieder abschrauben  Die Touren sind wirklich überhaupt nicht prikelnt. Den Geisberg in Schotterpisten runter und wieder hoch, a bisserl im zickzack durch Kiefernwäldern (natürlich auf Schotter oder von Traktoren zerklüftete "Wiesenwege" ).


----------



## Roberino (25. April 2007)

mabi schrieb:


> Deine 203mm Bremsscheiben kannste bei der Runde gleich wieder abschrauben


Die habe ich drauf weil ich nen Alpencross gefahren bin  Außerdem kennst du mein Kampfgewicht gar nicht....



mabi schrieb:


> Die Touren sind wirklich überhaupt nicht prikelnt. Den Geisberg in Schotterpisten runter und wieder hoch, a bisserl im zickzack durch Kiefernwäldern (natürlich auf Schotter oder von Traktoren zerklüftete "Wiesenwege" ).


Hab nie behauptet das die prikelnt wären. Sie sind aber sehr nett zu fahren und machen Spaß. Die Anreise nach Heiligenstadt ist weit aus kürzer,als in die Alpen. In der Fränkischen kenne ich mich nicht aus. 

Musst ja nicht (mit) fahren


----------



## Ben1000 (25. April 2007)

Roberino schrieb:


> Die Anreise nach Heiligenstadt ist weit aus kürzer,als in die Alpen. In der Fränkischen kenne ich mich nicht aus.



Fährst halt mal bei uns mit...


----------



## Roberino (28. April 2007)

@Ben1000 kann ich gerne mal machen. Halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden, was ihr so die nächsten Wochenenden plant.

Ich war nun am Freitag in Heiligenstadt. Wegen eines techn. Defektes konnte ich nicht die gesamte Tour fahren, sondern habe die Route 1 kurz nach Herzogenreuth abgekürzt, also ohne die Geisbergumfahrung.

Anbei nun ein paar Impressionen von der Tour:






*Rampe auf den Eichenberg kurz nach Reckendorf*






*Aussicht vom Eichenberg nach Oberleinleiter*






*Rapsfelder am Eichenberg*






*Rampe auf den Voigenberg*






*Waldweg am Voigenberg*






*Wiesenweg am Voigenberg*






*Abzweigung kurz vor Heroldstein*






*Kleine steile Abfahrt (ca. 21%), grobschottrig, kurz nach Lindach*






*Panoramaweg kurz nach Zoggendorf*






*Kleiner Pfad kurz vor Heiligenstadt*


Demnächst habe ich eine kleine Digicam dabei. Dann kann ich auch paar Aufnahmen machen.

Bis die Tage.


----------



## Frankenbiker (28. April 2007)

beeindruckend


----------



## Tom:-) (29. April 2007)

mönsch erika, 
nu sei doch nich so. fiese rampen sehen eben im frühjahr so aus. weißt du noch damals in holland? ..eben!
-margot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (29. April 2007)

du hast ja so recht margot - aber in der oper wars echt schön!


----------



## Diva (30. April 2007)

Mönsch Heinz und Konrad, nehmt halt das Crossrad, da bekommt das Wort "Rampe" wieder eine ganz andere Gewichtung. Gruß Gisela


----------



## mabi (30. April 2007)

Suppi, man kann sogar die Brauerei in Oberleinleiter auf den Foto erkennen


----------



## Tom:-) (30. April 2007)

mabi schrieb:


> Suppi, man kann sogar die Brauerei in Oberleinleiter auf den Foto erkennen


 
Hilfe Doktor Sommer!

Immer wenn ich den Ortsnamen Oberleinleiter höre verstehe ich Oberei(n)leiter. Warum verschwindet das 'L'? Weshalb eine Brauerei im Unterleib? Bin ich noch zu retten? Warum so viele Pickel? Werde ich jemals ein Mädchen ****** oder sogar *~#?$%&"?

Bitte antworten Sie schnell, ich weiss nicht mehr weiter!
Danke, Ihr
Achmed-Willi


----------



## Roberino (30. April 2007)

Jungs, ihr seit vielleicht schräg drauf. Schade dass ihr hier nur noch offtopic quatscht (wo bleiben da die Admins!!). Hier geht es um Trails rund um Heiligenstadt und nicht um Opern, Bier, Mädels oder sonst was!

Find ich echt bescheiden von euch, Jungs. Danke

@Admins/Mods: Posting sperren oder löschen, hat scheinbar keinen Sinn mehr, bzw. scheint kein Interesse vorhanden zu sein. Merci


----------



## mabi (30. April 2007)

Roberino schrieb:


> Jungs, ihr seit vielleicht schräg drauf.


 
aber wieder mal zurück zu den "trails" rund um heiligenstadt.
wenn du trails = wege auf deinen bildern definierst dann wird das nie was.
deine tour ist genau hier beschrieben http://www.markt-heiligenstadt.de/tourismus/fahrrad/mountainbiking/ und das reicht.

es gibt aber auch richtige "trails" rund um heiligenstadt. fahr mal zum pavillion hoch und den steinpfad rechts daneben wieder runter, oder von veilsbronn rüber nach streitberg, oder fahr einfach den frankenweg nach. aber bitte bezeichne irgenwelche 21% rampen als trail sonst wird nie ein vernünftiger thread draus  die fränkische schweiz hat besseres zu bieten


----------



## k18 (15. Mai 2007)

hab den thread und eigentlich auch des ganze forum die letzten wochen weng vernachlässigt!
kann euch aber in eurer meinung dass die tourn rund um heiligenstadt nicht so prickelnt sind nur bestätigen!
bin  mit meim bruder  über bamberg(geisfelderstraße) vor 2 wochen mal hingefahren!
wir sind aber dann keine tour bzw. nur teilweis um nach heiligenstadt zu gelangen gefahren sondern weiter nach ebermannstadt,forchheim und zurück nach bamberg !
des eine schöne tour(ca 90 km)aber hat den großen nachteil das es fast nur asphalt ist!

mfg k18


----------



## Ben1000 (15. Mai 2007)

Auf der Strecke gibt es doch Haufenweise guter Trails und Wald und Wiesenwege, da muss man doch wirklich nicht Asphalt fahren.


----------



## Frankenbiker (15. Mai 2007)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> Hilfe Doktor Sommer!
> 
> Immer wenn ich den Ortsnamen Oberleinleiter höre verstehe ich Oberei(n)leiter. Warum verschwindet das 'L'? Weshalb eine Brauerei im Unterleib? Bin ich noch zu retten? Warum so viele Pickel? Werde ich jemals ein Mädchen ****** oder sogar *~#?$%&"?
> 
> ...



Mensch Margot, da tun sich ja Abgründe auf!  Ich hab' dich trotzdem lieb!  
Aber ich höre das "L" auch nicht. Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass in Oberleinleiter der Bierbrauer (Brauerei Ott sehr zu empfehlen, ist dann nicht mehr weit nach Bamberg) der Obereinleiter für Bier ist! 



Roberino schrieb:


> Jungs, ihr seit vielleicht schräg drauf. Schade dass ihr hier nur noch offtopic quatscht (wo bleiben da die Admins!!). Hier geht es um Trails rund um Heiligenstadt und nicht um Opern, Bier, Mädels oder sonst was!
> 
> Find ich echt bescheiden von euch, Jungs. Danke
> 
> @Admins/Mods: Posting sperren oder löschen, hat scheinbar keinen Sinn mehr, bzw. scheint kein Interesse vorhanden zu sein. Merci



Menö, überhaupt kein Spaß mehr, nur noch knüppeln, oder was?!  Aber wer hat denn mit diesem Witz von "Rampe" angefangen?? Dann lieber im Forum offtopic quatschen und dann auch offroad fahren.

In diesem Sinne, glaubt an den Aufschwung!

Gruß
M.


----------



## Tom:-) (16. Mai 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> ..
> Aber wer hat denn mit diesem Witz von "Rampe" angefangen??
> ...


 
ah, das alte rein-raus spiel. henne ei und so.





das hier is'ne rampe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankenbiker (16. Mai 2007)

Eben, die sind für Rollstühle und nicht für MTBs.


----------



## Ben1000 (16. Mai 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Eben, die sind für Rollstühle und nicht für MTBs.



Erklär das mal den Dirt und Street Kids  .


----------



## Roberino (16. Mai 2007)

Ja, ok, Jungs, ich habs kapiert. Werd in Zukunft aufpassen. Nu is aber gut, oder


----------



## k18 (16. Mai 2007)

mfg k18


----------



## Roberino (23. Mai 2008)

Moin zusammen,

bin gestern die MTB Tour 1 (Geisberg) wieder mal gefahren. 

>>HIER<< der GPS Track der Tour (leider nur 2/3 weil der Akku meines N95 leer war  ) und im Anhang das Höhenprofil aus meinem Ciclo.


----------



## gzero (27. Mai 2008)

Werde best. auch mal bald wieder eine der 3-Touren fahren...


----------

